# Is It Safe?



## mbrewer (Jun 15, 2004)

Since I live in Canada and subscribe to DN is it safe to activate the Dish Remote Access feature or will my ISP be flagged that it is in Canada?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I am not aware of a legal way to subscribe to Dish Network from Canada, so I'll have to close the thread unless someone knows something I do not._


----------

